# Pilonidal Cyst



## SCSJane (Jul 5, 2000)

I have been searching for answers for my so-called IBS for about 8 yrs. now. Just today, I was reading about pilonidal cysts, which can, if not treated cause serious problems. I can remember having a cyst appear on my tailbone area in my 20's (I am now 49) and still get them maybe twice a year. Sometimes they get quite large, drain and clear up and go away. Sometimes they are so painful that my Chiropractor can't even touch the area. So anyway, I have tried every diet, every med, everything and I still have very, urgent BM's which usually happen when I get in the car to go someplace. I am now on Librax, which plugs me up for 3 or 4 days and then my entire intestines empty out ( usually takes about 4 movements in the time period of an hour or so). I never connected these two conditions until today and I almost can't wait to go to the Dr. to see if this is my problem and not IBS. Anyone else ever had these symptoms?You all know how horrible IBS can be and how we all want to find out why me?!Mike, if you are out there, I had the LEAP tests too and even staying on my good foods,I still get the very same symptoms.Replies all welcome.......Jane


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Jane,You scared me with your post. I have had IBS for 15 years now and just last year I developed a large cyst on my tailbone for no reason. The doctor can't explain why it's there. He says that the only time he's seen them are when people bruise the bone or something to that effect. I am in my mid 20's like you were. What "effects" are you talking about that could be severe? I am very concered now. The cyst has never gone away, it has decreased in size but is still there. I have never heard of a pilondial cysts before. Please expand.Thanks


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I will be seeing the GI doc on Thursday about a possible rectal prolapse problem (as described in another thread), and I will also be asking about a tailbone cyst I feel I may have. I never knew anything about these cysts either until the other day, from Homebound's threads. Good luck to all of us.......and you might want to check out Homebound's threads. We should form a club, I guess.







P.S. I am wondering if such cysts are aggravated by D from IBS. (Without getting too graphic here, I wonder if some "stuff" accidentally seeps down a little and in time becomes bothersome and creates a bacterial problem.) Also, I exercise (or did) a lot with an exercise bike and formerly a glider - and the rubbing action down there prob. hasn't helped me any.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I had a Polonidal cyst 10 years ago when I was 17. Two cousins on my mom's side had it and my dad's brother, so if it is hereditary I got slammed from both sides. Although I still have a slight raised area where it was, I do not experience pain there and only experienced one flare up which was a year after it first appeared (that was 10 years ago). Mine was a complete nightmare. I refused to go to a Dr. because I didn't want to have to show him my butt. I let it go until it got really infected and wound up almost the size of a golf ball. I cringe just thinking about the pain. I read that Polynidal cycts are actually an inflammation/infection of a sinus. Yes, a sinus...quite bizarre, but honest , that is what I have read. Some options for surgery: http://www.pilonidal.org/surgical_options.htm


----------



## SCSJane (Jul 5, 2000)

To Bethy, I didn't want to cause you any alarm, but I guess any kind of infection that isn't taken care of is not a good thing. The last response from I H8 IBS explains how they had them and they were painful, etc. So, anyway, rest assured, you are fine, and so are all of us. IBS is just something that consumes us everyday, every minute , every second. And sometimes I would rather have any other condition.If you guys read anything else about these cysts, please reply. In the meantime, hang in there.Jane


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi All,Well, I don't have Pilonidal cysts, but I do get a lot of boils (usually on my inner thigh area) maybe there is some correlation?Anyway, here is all I could find about Pilonidal cysts at the Mayo clinic. There really wasn't much info there though. I will try some of my other medical sites later. (I am at work now and can't remember the addys!)Sounds painful for those afflicted though, hope you are all feeling better soon.Cheers http://www.mayoclinic.com/ Pilonidal cyst I've been diagnosed with a pilonidal cyst. What is this? What can be done to get rid of it? Grace / Minnesota A pilonidal cyst is a closed pocket or pouch of skin located in the crease of the buttocks near the tailbone (coccyx). The cause of pilonidal cysts isn't clearly understood. But it may be present at birth (congenital) or the result of ingrown hairs in the folds of the skin. Friction and moisture also may play a role in the cause. Pilonidal cysts are more common in men than in women. They usually occur after puberty. The main problem with pilonidal cysts is that they can become infected, which leads to a painful abscess. The abscess may rupture, drain and then disappear without treatment. However, it may recur. Treatment may involve antibiotics and surgical drainage of the abscess. If recurrent infections are frequent, surgical removal of the cyst may be required.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Whoa,Check this out! Just managed to remember another medical site addy and was checking it out and look what popped up as the result of the search for Pilonidal Cyst! Maybe I was right and there is some kind of correlation to the boils I get. Don't know if it is anything specific to IBS, but it is an iteresting co-incidence eh!Sorry it is kind of long, but do read at least the first two paragraphs (what are boils and there are a number of different types).WHAT ARE BOILS?What are boils?Boils or skin abscesses are inflamed and pus-filled areas of skin that look like oversized pimples. A boil generally starts as a reddened, tender area that becomes firm and hard over time. Eventually, the centre of the boil softens and becomes filled with pus that finally 'forms a head' and drains out through the skin. Also known as furuncles, boils are painful and can develop anywhere on the body, but often in areas like armpits, breasts, buttocks, face, genitals, and neck. There are a number of different types of boils *Furuncle or carbuncle* Furuncle or carbuncle-this is an abscess that is caused by the Staphylococcus aureus bacteria and can have more than one opening. It may be accompanied by fever or chills. *Cystic acne* Cystic acne-this type of abscess forms when the oil ducts in the skin become clogged, causing infection. This is commonly seen in adolescents. *Hidradenitis suppurativa* Hidradenitis suppurativa-this is a condition where multiple abscesses form under the armpits or groin area and is generally caused by an inflammation of the sweat glands. *Pilonidal cyst* Pilonidal cyst-this is a specific type of abscess that develops in the crease of the buttocks often resulting from an ingrowing hair that continues to grow, or from long periods of sitting. This type of abscess needs to be removed surgically.What are the symptoms of boils?A red lump on the skin that grows and becomes filled with pus. Tenderness and pain, which is sometimes severe in the affected area. Fever, occasionally. Septicaemia can be a complication resulting from boils.What causes boils? There are a number of causes of boils. One cause can be from an ingrown hair causing an infection of a hair follicle, usually by Staphylococcus bacteria. Others may be caused by a foreign object such as a splinter becoming stuck in the skin and causing an infection. Additional causes are blocked sweat glands that become infected or any break in the skin that allows bacteria to enter. The pus that collects in a boil also contains bacteria that are highly infectious.Anyone may have a boil form, however, there are some people who are more susceptible, including people with diabetes and kidney problems. Also, if a person suffers from immune system deficiencies, they may be more susceptible to boils. How is a boil treated? The most common form of treatment is the application of some type of hot pack. The heat increases the circulation to the area and increases the body's ability to fight infection. Once the head of the boil forms it can be drained which will give considerable pain relief. Larger boils may need to be lanced by your doctor who may also prescribe antibiotics for the infection. What you can do Consult a doctor if the boil is on the face, shows signs of worsening, if there is fever, if it recurs in one or 2 days, or if it has not healed after one or 2 weeks. Do not burst a boil, as the infection may spread. Let it rupture on its own. Apply a hot, moist compress 3 times a day, for about 10 minutes at a time to help 'ripen' the boil. Take simple painkillers. After the boil has burst, wash the area thoroughly with soap and water, or an antiseptic solution, and cover it with dry dressing. Repeat the procedure daily until the area is completely healed. Shower instead of bathing, as this decreases the chances of spreading the infection.What your doctor can do for you Lance the boil with a sterile needle or scalpel, drain the pus, and cover the area with a dry dressing. Prescribe antibiotics. Check your urine or blood for diabetes. Check if the boil is a symptom of any other underlying condition.Preventing boilsAvoid scratching an itch, as infection may set in if the skin breaks. Apply antiseptic lotion such as cetrimide or acriflavine on broken skin to prevent infection. Wash your hands or any other part of the body with soap and water if it comes into contact with an oozing boil.


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Well you can count me in with your little club here. I too had a polonidal cyst many years ago. It had to be surgically removed and a drain put in. I spent a few days at the hospital while it drained.







Tons of antibiotics. I am also proned to cysts, and have to have them surgically removed occasionally. Now I too wonder if there is any connection!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well I know whatever I have started out as one NASTY boil! My doctor believes I have a Pilonidal Cyst, only thing is mine isn't near my tailbone. It's right next to my rectum, which made me think fistula. But my doctor said you can get them in other places, even in your armpit! Before reading this thread I honestly thought NO WAY, it's gotta be a fistula. But fistulas I don't usually start off as boils that I know of. Mine was a horrible boil, got bigger then a golf ball. And when it drained what came out was GREEN. I know gross. Either way sadly it requires surgery. A not so fun surgery. My Aunt had this and said it's not too bad. She was up and doing things right away, just SLOWING and CAREFULLY. But hey yeah I think we need to form a club!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

HipJan- I know they say these cysts aren't connected to IBS. But I'll tell you I never had such problems down there before IBS. I believe it's no wonder we have these problems though. Having either C or D can really irritate us down there. Stuff seeping like you said, and just sitting on the toliet for the long amounts of time that we do can cause problems I bet! Maybe IBS doesn't CAUSE these problems in a disease sense, but I do think it has a lot to do with it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

ohhh, sigh. I'm seeing the doctor about this, and my other (potentially more serious) rectal problem tomorrow. please put in a good word for me: I have no medical coverage for preexisting (and this cyst thing is preexisting). also, lately, I have been dropping weight for no apparent reason. I am now wondering if the "blockage" I am feeling is a mass. tests ahead for me.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Sabriel - Funny you mention the cyst/boil on your thighs. I too have two of them that never go away and keep reoccuring and always the same time....the week before my period (perhaps because that is when the immune system is low). This morning I noticed that it is started to hurt and it is starting out once again as a pimple. The weird thing is that they have really scarred in the areas where I have them. The skin there is dark purple. What on earth???!!! I have a feeling it is an ingrown hair or something. I don't know for sure though. To see my doctor it takes about two months, so I am thinking about going but who knows if it will be infected at that moment, but now that I recognize a pattern, perhaps I can make an appt. for the week before my period is due in two months. Hip Jan- Good Luck with everything! I hope everything turns out okay. I would also talk to your doctor about the preexisting condition situation, especially if you didn't recognize it a as a cyst before. Maybe there is someway around that? Have you gone to a doctor about the cyst before? I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I know how medical probs. weigh heavy on the mind. Hang in there. ((Hugs))Homebound- Wow, you poor thing! I remember how painful mine was. That has to be horriblly painful for you. I could see how straining or having D may provoke something like that. And also as Hip Jan said about stuff "seeping". Also, have you tried using antibacterial wipes? I am sure bacteria is not the cause but perhaps that may be causing it to flare up? I know that for Polonidal cysts, although they don't know the cause, they say to keep the area clean and dry, like using antibacterial wipes on the area and baby powder. Skin oils and sweat can make things worse or bring them on. Just a suggestion. If your aunt had one perhaps it is hereditary as Polonidal cysts run on both sides of my family. I remember as a kid going to visit my cousin after his surgery. He said he felt much better as the pressurize pain was gone. I remembered thinking I would rather kill myself than have to show a doctor my rear. When I got one, I thought for sure I had Jinxed myself...lol. Oh well, after enough times of having to take off your pants between gyno exams and shots I no longer have those hang ups...lol. Mine lies dormant now, but I always pray it doesn't come back. I got mine after a car accident (um, three days after I got my license







) I had to appear in court for my careless driving ticket even though I wasn't fighting it. Wouldn't you know that was the day it drained...sitting in court! That was embarrasing.







I had to sit through my SATs with my Polonidal cyst on a lovely wooden chair. I probably could have done better on them had I not been in excrutiating pain...lol! Besides the car accident (I don't think I banged the area, but perhaps stress caused it) I also had a fall down a flight of wooden stairs (the whole way down sledding on my tailbone) a few years prior which may have had something to do with it. Who knows. Good Luck to everyone. It is interesting to see they may have connections to other things.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I_H - Three weeks ago I rushed to the gyno doc about blood-filled cysts appearing "down there." They eventually burst and haven't come back (yet). The doc said things can get so warm (and obviously moist) in the lower part of the body, making us more prone to cysts. I'd had a lot of pain from an ovarian cyst last month, causing my nerves to go crazy and things to really "heat up" in the area; then the other cysts also appeared. Ion't know if that info. helps you at all...


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I really think I'm prone to cysts as well. I know I have them on my ovaries, I'm even on the pill to prevent them! Then I have a few very small ones "down there," as long as they don't hurt or get infected the doctor said they can stay.Then this boil came, 2 weeks after having a barium enema. Makes me wonder if that was connected some how. I'm not in any pain right now, besides here and there feeling like a cut. Except when I have a bowel movement of any kind, then it hurts!







I'm going to get some wipes though, that is a good idea! My main worry about the surgery is getting around and doing things. I have a 4 year old son, and we do a lot of playgroups and stuff during the week. I don't want to miss too many weeks for him. Not to mention I need to at some point be able to function and cook and clean my house! I'm REALLY hoping it's not as bad as I think it is!


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Okay, I read all your posts and I looked up Pilondial Cyst on the internet last night and I highly doubt that is what is going on with me. I have a cyst on my coccyx (sp?) and it came right around the time that I was starting to have pain from Fibromyalgia. I kept going to the doc about my cyct pain because I wasn't able to sit or move without sever pain in my butt (not good, I know). Anyway, he wouldn't do anything about it and said it was just a "cyst". I visited him more and more after the appearance of my cyst about pain in my lower back which I totally thought was from this large cyst on my tailbone. He refused to take x-rays and said it will go away. I came back more times for hip problems and knee, jaw, and neck problems. He diagnosed me with Fibro and sent me on my way. Now, a year later I am taking meds for fibro but still have this cyst. What do you think I should do? Do any of you think that it is related to IBS or Fibro? Could it be an infection? Hm....??? P.S. My doc didn't know I have IBS.Jane, no you didn't scare me but just made me think about it again and that I should get someone to look at it.Jan, I hope your doc visit went well.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, my doc visit is later today. as much as I dread it, I'm looking forward to it.sounds like you should ask another doc about your cyst.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I was wondering, for those of you with Ovarian Cysts, how did you know? Hip Jan, I know you said you have pain, but after dealing with IBS, I don't know where lower pain comes from anymore. Initially I thought my IBS was an ovary problem or something. It's so hard to differentiate the pain anymore?I've often wondered if I had Polycystic Ovary Syndrome, but I do not miss periods and they are not light as I have read these are some symptoms of PCOS is the opposite.How would PCOS or a single cyst be discovered, by a Pelvic Ultrasound?Thanks,Kari


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I_ - I took a long time before I knew for sure that some of my pain was coming from my ovary. Really, *I* knew that right away, but no doctor put much stock in it. It's a unique, funky pain (well, it can take different forms), and it's located way low, near the groin. Also, begin to pay attention as to when you get your pain. It got to the point that mine was 25 days/month, but it started out less that often, beginning around the time of ovulation and continuing off and on for a couple of weeks.If during an exam, your doctor can't feel anything wrong with your ovary but you do have pains in that area, ask for an ultrasound. The ultrasound will generally pick up on the cysts. Your symptoms don't sound like PCOS, but what do I know? (I still wonder if I might have had PCOS back 20 years ago.)


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hip-JanThanks for the info and your personal accounts. Did you go to the doctor yet today?I hope it goes/went well.Kari


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Kari- For several years I was having pains where my ovaries were. But I still never knew what it was. Until they did a catscan back in February, looking for something else. That's when they saw that both of my ovaries have a bunch of tiny cysts. I'm not exactly sure if I have Polycystic Ovaries, or Polycystic Ovarian syndrom. I believe you need hormone tests to tell the difference. But for the last year my periods had been getting worse and worse. Bleeding very heavy for a day or so, then NOTHING. My shortest period was only 12 hours then it stopped! I've been on the birth control pill for 5 months and now my periods are more normal, and I don't have the pains anymore. Although I don't like the idea of being on these pills for forever either!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, I went to the doctor - and I have good news. There was no external evidence of a pil. cyst, but the doc seemed to believe me. He said it must have opened and drained on its own. I swear, though, that I still have been feeling "pain in my butt" even this afternoon. He told me such cysts are inside (and even said, "you were probably just born with the cyst," which I found interesting). You don't do anything about such cysts unless they swell up on the outside, which means they are probably infected. Now, I didn't tell him that I thought my cyst had done this before (I'm sure it has in the past). I take it that you should go to the doc if you have a swollen cyst; the doc may wait to see if it drains on its own. If it doesn't, and/or if it is large, it does need to be dug out. Apparently, there's no special way to clean the area, as I had thought, since it's inside anyway - just normal bathing. (But I know from reading that you should keep the area dry, and I guess you need to be esp. careful if you think it's infected.) FYI, these cysts can get aggravated by different things; I told him I exercise a lot on exercycles and the like (he said to get a softer seat!), and he said that that certainly can bring out a cyst. So, anyway, I have a feeling I will be battling with this thing for quite a while (because it can come back again); maybe at some point I too will have to have mine dug out.Next biology lesson: my other yucky rectal problem appears to be an enlarged papilla on the rim of the "opening." That's a new one for me. It probably just got irritated by something. If it's still bothering me two weeks from now, I come in to get a mini flex. sig. (to make sure it isn't something else, such as an internal hemm.). Wouldn't you know it, but it was feeling less bad today; I think it may already be shrinking. He told me I could expect to have this sort of thing happen again sometime in the future. You deal with it by putting Ambesol in the area and taking sitz baths. Wow, the past two days, it was driving me crazy - felt like some rock in there instead of a little swollen thing. A relief for now! (And he said it's prob. not a polyp: said that, though I do grow pre-C polyps, I shouldn't have polyps large enough to be bothering me since my last colonoscopy.) Anyway, quite a relief that I don't have rectal prolapse. Maybe I shouldn't read the Internet so often!Also, the doc gave me a bag of free samples of spasmodics, since I mentioned that I seem to be having a lot of gas pains/spasms. And get this: the very nice doc spent quite some time with me, talking with me and examing me, and charged me a whopping $32. I couldn't believe it!







I happened to mentioned we were unemployed, and I think he deliberately indicated the lowest rate (his rates are very low anyway)....sheeesh, I can't even have a 3-minute visit with the GP for less than $59, and I visited a thorough specialist today!So, all's well that ends well, for today. For today, my end is a bit happier!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

HipJan,Glad you're ok.I was worried about you.Jeanne


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I'm so happy for you Jan! I wish mine was like that! Unfortunatly ever since the boil 5 months ago it's been draining, puffy, and sometimes painful. Guess mine is just infected, even after antibiotics.







I do wonder if I just left it alone for a long time if it would heal up eventually. But I guess that can be a gamble if it decides to get worse!But I'm REALLY glad to hear your okay, especially considering how much a surgery might have cost you!


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

HipJan,I am glad everything turned out okay for you. It is so scary going to the doc sometimes.But...I have one more question about this whole cyst topic.So you mentioned your doc saying that you were probably born with your cyst and that the only time to worry about them are when they surface and become infected. I don't understand this. I was told I have a cyst on my tailbone but I have no comprehension how this could ever come to the surface. I can feel the lump on my bone. It is a large tumor like lump that is sticking out of my tailbone. It is hard like a tumor. How can this be a cyst like we have been talking about? Should I be worried? And as for the ovarian cyst topic, yes, you do have pain. I had one removed the size of a grapfruit a few years ago. It had become so large that it burst and bleed into my stomach causing all sorts of trouble. It was surgically removed but I still have pain in that area every now and then, I think from the adhesions from surgery. Anyway, yes, everyone usually have ovarian cysts but some get them larger than others than can cause pain and problems. Boy docs just don't understand I don't think.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all again,Glad to hear all went well for you HipJan.Guess it just kind of depends on what doc you see as to what they tell you about cysts etc.I too had PCOS which went totally undiagnosed for 15 years! You don't necessarily get pain with it either. They only discovered mine when I had a cyst the size of a football (no exaggeration) and then I was getting pain.I have posted info many times before about PCOS, (you might like to do a search for it) but the most common symptoms are: chronically irregular often (but not always) painful periods, (I could go 4 - 5 months at a time without getting any) acne, (not neccesarily just on the face), excess body hair, and being overweight.Hormone tests are basically useless as a diagnostic tool too. I had hormone tests at age 21 and they came back 'normal'. I was told by the gyno that 'normal' is such a wide band that it is not very useful. He said that a good analogy is someone that is 4 feet tall is 'normal' as is someone that is 6 feet tall.The only reliable way to check for ovarian cysts or PCOS is a pelvic ultrasound.Also, just because you have an ovarian cyst does not neccessarily mean you have PCOS. Many women will at one time or another get an ovarian cyst. The real difference is that with PCOS you will develop multiple cysts almost every time you ovulate. This is as the 'egg' when formed, is not properly released and as such then becomes a cyst.If you want more info on PCOS, here is an article about it at the Mayo health clinic website: http://www.mayoclinic.com/findinformation/...998ADE4B75EAB04 I_H8_IBS, I know what you mean about the boils/cysts on the inner thigh. I have TONS of purplish scar tissue on the inside of my thighs where cysts have come up, burst and then gone down. I don't often get recurrent ones though. They seem to come up in different places each time. There is very little you can do about them either. I was told by the doc they occur as the inner thigh retains a lot of heat and is often damp from perspiration, and basically they start off as a blocked hair follicle/sweat gland that becomes infected due to the blockage and leads to a boil/cyst. I have been getting them on and off for probably about 20 years. I guess I have just learned to live with them!I sometimes wonder if there may be any sort of link with the PCOS and the inner thigh boils/cysts. I did start getting the boils around the same time as I started menstruating after all.I would say anyhow that if any of you feel you may have PCOS insist on getting an ultrasound. Better safe than sorry. In my case I could have avoided a LOT of pain and surgery if the PCOS had been diagnosed at least 5 - 10 years sooner than it was.Cheers.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

By that I probably to have PCOS then. I get multiple cysts on my ovaries. And I believe I was getting them every month, as I was in pain every month before going on the pill. I didn't get diagnosed with the cysts for 7 years. But it wasn't until this last year that my period got all wacky on me. I also had miscarried a blighted ovum, which is an empty sack, most likely in my case because of a bad egg. That was in June of 2001. I believe there was a connection. I really don't know what happened to me with that boil I had. I don't know if it was ever a real boil to start, or if it was a cyst to start or what! I never thought that it would NEVER go away though. I just know I'm going to freak if I ever get a boil again, after all this!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Quite an educational conversation here!bethy - I don't know what your bump is for sure. If you feel uncomfortable about it, perhaps you could see a different doctor (e.g., GI)?Homebound - Keep us updated on you!


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the advice HipJan. I think I will.


----------

